# Top Fin 5.5 Kit



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone have this kit and use the filter? I really didn't like it but i got some tips on how to tweek it up. Any reviews?


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought it and also bought an Aquaclear 20 immediately to replace the filter. 

Since then, however, I purchased a separate 5.5 gallon as a quarantine tank and put the topfin filter on it. I ditched the filter media that came with it; instead I'm using a piece of Fluval sponge, and some biomass in mesh bags that came from two different cycled tanks. I think the theory was good, but unfortunately, the QT isn't cycled. :-(

The filter itself is fine -- quieter than I thought it would be. It's larger than the Aquaclear 20 though.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

inuudo said:


> I bought it and also bought an Aquaclear 20 immediately to replace the filter.
> 
> Since then, however, I purchased a separate 5.5 gallon as a quarantine tank and put the topfin filter on it. I ditched the filter media that came with it; instead I'm using a piece of Fluval sponge, and some biomass in mesh bags that came from two different cycled tanks. I think the theory was good, but unfortunately, the QT isn't cycled. :-(
> 
> The filter itself is fine -- quieter than I thought it would be. It's larger than the Aquaclear 20 though.


Aquaclear is what i use for my 2 10 gallons. The top fin filter has no adjustable flow. I could tweek it but really am too lazy lol and rather just buy one that i know will work. 

Do you think the aquaclear will work just as good and gentle in a 5.5 gallon as it does in a 10 gallon?


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I have it, but swapped the filter to my 10 gallon and use a sponge filter in the 5.5.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I think I will save the filter for a future 10 gallon tank. I will get the aquaclear and just replace the carbon with more sponge for the BB. Another trip to petsmart. I rather go to petco but i have a store credit at petsmart. :/


----------



## starmiss (Sep 15, 2012)

hey! i have this tank - purchased it approx 2months ago. looks great, gives the betta lots of room to swim and for decorations and plants... i have kept the original filter and light that comes with it - haven't had any issues with it so far. the only thing is i inserted a small piece of sponge into the intake for the filter to slow down the water flow as it was a bit too fast/strong for my betta. that really helped alot, it still keeps the aquarium clean but did slow down the water flow.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

sandrac8388 said:


> Do you think the aquaclear will work just as good and gentle in a 5.5 gallon as it does in a 10 gallon?


Well, as I said, when I bought the TopFin 5.5 kit, I immediately replaced the filter with the Aquaclear 20. I also have one on my ten gallon tetra tank. It works beautifully on both sizes.

The filter that came with the TopFin 5.5 kit is physically larger than the Aquaclear 20 but not as powerful (TopFin 10 80 gph, Aquaclear 20 100 gph).


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I got the aquaclear! and it works awesome on the 5.5 gallon. I replaced the carbon with an extra sponge for more BB! I'll save the top fin filter for another tank. Maybe. I like to stick with the things i like and trust. Not a big fan of top fin anymore.


----------



## laurenmekal (Nov 12, 2012)

i do! i bought some filter sponges and made a baffle for mine. i had a baby betta and she has had no problem swimming. this is what mine looks like now (see attachment)
all i use is a rubber band and a cut filter sponge. it can be easily removed for cleaning and it hasnt bothered my betta at all.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I would get a new Filter. AquaClear


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I put a sponge filter in mine. It doesn't pick up the solid stuff but it is quiet and gets air into the tank as well.. I have the filter sitting in the original box as a backup in case something goes wrong. Sponge filter was only like $5 at my LFS (petco/petsmart doesn't carry them)

Aurie


----------

